# When's the last time you flirted with someone?



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

did you think it was fun or did it make you feel anxious? how'd it go?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sometimes I compliment people I find attractive, but that's not really flirting. So probably never.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Twenty minutes back, but we've been friends since highschool and she knows it's BS.

Actually flirting in person with a stranger.....years. Decades. Maybe even a century or two.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why would I flirt with someone when I wouldn't have anything I wanted to accomplish with them even if they were receptive? I wouldn't flirt with people (I mean seriously) unless I was interested in some kind of a relationship. I'm not so I don't.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Online- last week. 
Flirty smiles and looks irl- yesterday. 
Actual flirting (talking) irl- a few months ago. I say that cause you can talk to someone and you can tell it will become flirty if you want it to continue, but i haven't been encouraging it. So last time i was actually flirting and into it is a few months ago.

How they went? They all went fine lol. All reciprocated. I guess the answer to that depends on what you're looking for. Right now I'm flirting more for fun (and working on social skills- yes flirting is a skill) than a relationship. So as far as flirting for the sake of flirting they were all really nice and fun. Nervousness ranged from not at all to pretty damn anxious. Actually, one person i was kind of interested in, but they weren't interested in a relationship with me (was already a friend) so i guess technically that was a flirting fail? Hmmm. Nah the flirting was nice they just didn't want more than friendship so it wasn't a flirting fail itself... or was it lol? Idk. 

Do ya think I think too much? Lol, no, not at all.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Online it was some months ago. I've never flirted with somebody in person. I would be too nervous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell maybe 10-15 minutes ago, lol. I'm um pretty good with flirting, went well.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

A couple days ago? 

It's a rarity for me, actually, because I am far too withdrawn to engage, in general, about anything at all.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't flirt not only because I suck at such things, but because I get the strong feeling it would offend the other person. "Ew, why is this ugly old cow flirting with _me_? :| Is this really the best I can attract...?"

Instead, I used to try showing lots of interest (online) in guys I was attracted to...but they always ignored me and flirted with more sociable/attractive women instead. -_-

I don't bother anymore. I'm too old and ugly to justify being attracted to anyone, since no one's ever been attracted to me, and I feel ashamed for even trying.


----------



## Shadow5 (Jul 12, 2016)

I suppose it was a slip of the tongue, but a guy from my martial art class told me I did a sensual move last week. I was embarrassed as hell (felt myself blush) and changed the subject. I am not sure I've ever initiated flirting in my life.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Never


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

ravens said:


> Online it was some months ago.


I enjoyed it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ToeSnails said:


> I enjoyed it.


Definitely wasn't with you. :no:b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Last sunday, via eye contact + smile + eventual hug.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Right now....


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

In person? Probably years, lmao. I do it all the time online.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

A few days ago


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> Right now....


Someone's multitasking.:smile2:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I ever have.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I don't think I ever have.


Not even a little throwaway comment/compliment?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Not since I was about 8 years old.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> did you think it was fun or did it make you feel anxious? how'd it go?


If a woman I like I get nervous.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I wouldn't even know how to flirt.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

MissMadonna said:


> I wouldn't even know how to flirt.


What's flirting?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I love flirting. But I never do it because it makes people uncomfortable. And if I did it in person I'd probably get punched.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A few years ago. I've been pretty withdrawn since i lost my girlfriend.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Probably in a previous life where I was confident and outgoing.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Not even a little throwaway comment/compliment?


You're right. But really, really rarely. And I don't think any of it matters though :/ Might as well say never :C


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not in a while because there is no need.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Never and probably never will.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I have never. I barely even know what flirting looks like.


----------



## abhinav54pm (Mar 30, 2017)

i did from a fake account :/


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I can tell you the NEXT time I plan to flirt with anyone, and that is 100 years from now.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

truant said:


> I love flirting. But I never do it because it makes people uncomfortable. And if I did it in person I'd probably get punched.


not me. i would let you do anything with me....hehe


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ljubo said:


> not me. i would let you do anything with me....hehe


That's not what you said last night.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

truant said:


> That's not what you said last night.


what??

:kiss:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh I flirt with someone all the time online. I always get into a giggling mess which relieves my anxiety and erases my negative self criticism. Then I feel good that I made someone else uncomfortable?! I'm looking forward to flirting again in real life soon.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Chris S W said:


> I have never. I barely even know what flirting looks like.


Duude... it's just simple things involving eye contact and a smile! When you like someone you flirt with them, I don't recommend flirting with someone you don't like! http://www.wikihow.com/Flirt


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> Duude... it's just simple things involving eye contact and a smile! When you like someone you flirt with them, I don't recommend flirting with someone you don't like! http://www.wikihow.com/Flirt


Thanks for the link. But there is so much to remember, and I don't think I would be able to take notes and read them during the flirtation, that might ruin it a bit, this sort of thing just doesn't come naturally to me at all. I can manage the eye contact and smile, but most of the time when I like someone I avoid them (well, avoid more than usual). But thanks again for the information.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Chris S W said:


> Thanks for the link. But there is so much to remember, and I don't think I would be able to take notes and read them during the flirtation, that might ruin it a bit, this sort of thing just doesn't come naturally to me at all. I can manage the eye contact and smile, but most of the time when I like someone I avoid them (well, avoid more than usual). But thanks again for the information.


I enjoy breaking the touch barrier very early haha, then I get to feel the magical moments of my magnets electrifying into his and that look on his face shivering with pleasure.... Okay, you should try flirting with the easiest girl, you might not like her right away but at least she's the easiest person for you to approach and start flirting with. Flirting is like making a joke, there's laughter involved, compliments, small talk, and touching! Almost any little thing you do is a flirt imo, okay. I'll grab him by the hand next time. :O


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

As long as you get turned on by someone then you know they're flirting with you and you're flirting with them... I think. Everyone feels good when they're flirting, I think flirting shows the person you're attracted to him/her which causes them to get aroused and you also get aroused.... Yeah.... No, definitely wouldn't want to flirt with someone that I don't like/am not attracted to. Just small stuff/hints/flirts that lets them know that you like them and if they know you like them then they get aroused by your flirtation and reciprocate and you should get aroused too. Pretty much have to get them in a corner and ravage them with your senses. I never flirted before prozac, so, I'm thankful for prozac showing me how. I mean it was always inside of me - the instinct to hit on guys/flirt but I never used it cuz social anxiety was blocking it to the point of it being non-existent.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> I enjoy breaking the touch barrier very early haha, then I get to feel the magical moments of my magnets electrifying into his and that look on his face shivering with pleasure.... Okay, you should try flirting with the easiest girl, you might not like her right away but at least she's the easiest person for you to approach and start flirting with. Flirting is like making a joke, there's laughter involved, compliments, small talk, and touching! Almost any little thing you do is a flirt imo, okay. I'll grab him by the hand next time. :O


lol, well aren't you a minx, they won't be able to resist you. I probably won't try flirting yet (unless maybe it is the very little things by your definition), I may need to take it slower than that and just try little exposures first. I am terrible at socialising.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Chris S W said:


> lol, well aren't you a minx, they won't be able to resist you. I probably won't try flirting yet (unless maybe it is the very little things by your definition), I may need to take it slower than that and just try little exposures first. I am terrible at socialising.


Well we are flirting right now, how does it feel? I'm smiling, giggling, and getting aroused by an anonymous male with arousing posting style. Man, sometimes flirting can cause fantasies that don't even exist, here I am getting it on and you might be all like not feeling anything!

Flirting is very easy when it's anonymous cuz you don't know what someone else looks like and you can create your own image of them and boom outta nowhere you've got a hard one. In that sense, flirting is also very easy when you just meet someone either online or in person but then the intensity dies down sadly. But no no avail ! another one is just around the corner if you take the chance and I know you like to get aroused all the time cuz I also like that uh huh.


----------



## antichristsuperstar (Apr 11, 2017)

I tend to flirt casually with closer female friends/aquintances, but it doesn't mean anything. Seriously flirting with someone... probably that time I was drunk and one of my flatmates brought a really hot female friend of his to our building. Didn't lead to anything though, since I lost her halfway through thanks to my friend demanding my attention, and there were other guys at the party who were interested in her as well.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Man that guy got scared and didn't want to flirt any further... okay then!


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> Man that guy got scared and didn't want to flirt any further... okay then!


lol, yes I did get scared when I read your post last night which impacted my ability to post to my satisfaction. That and I was tired and running out of time, just wasn't worth it, so I decided I would respond the next day when I'm less tired and scared. Sorry about that. I'll try and respond to your post now though, although I've probably killed the flirtation, there are some things I want to say.



SwtSurrender said:


> Well we are flirting right now, how does it feel? I'm smiling, giggling, and getting aroused by an anonymous male with arousing posting style. Man, sometimes flirting can cause fantasies that don't even exist, here I am getting it on and you might be all like not feeling anything!
> 
> Flirting is very easy when it's anonymous cuz you don't know what someone else looks like and you can create your own image of them and boom outta nowhere you've got a hard one. In that sense, flirting is also very easy when you just meet someone either online or in person but then the intensity dies down sadly. But no no avail ! another one is just around the corner if you take the chance and I know you like to get aroused all the time cuz I also like that uh huh.


I did feel arousal after this post and the one you made before, how could I not ? I'm not sure about the "arousing posting style" lol, it took me about an hour and 20 minutes to string those 3 short sentences together in my last reply, and I'm not a slow typist. Can you imagine how bad I am face to face with the anxiety playing up, and having less than a couple of seconds to respond to each action? yeah, not good. I mean, sure I could look in to your eyes, smile, and think lovingly, but expressing myself is very difficult. Like I said before, it really doesn't come naturally to me at all, but neither does social communication in general. And yes, I can't get enough of that arousal  (unless there is overwhelming fear to go with it).

Also, thank you for flirting with me and sharing your opinions and information, this experience is beneficial and a first for me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Can't remenber.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Chris S W said:


> lol, yes I did get scared when I read your post last night which impacted my ability to post to my satisfaction. That and I was tired and running out of time, just wasn't worth it, so I decided I would respond the next day when I'm less tired and scared. Sorry about that. I'll try and respond to your post now though, although I've probably killed the flirtation, there are some things I want to say.
> 
> I did feel arousal after this post and the one you made before, how could I not ? I'm not sure about the "arousing posting style" lol, it took me about an hour and 20 minutes to string those 3 short sentences together in my last reply, and I'm not a slow typist. Can you imagine how bad I am face to face with the anxiety playing up, and having less than a couple of seconds to respond to each action? yeah, not good. I mean, sure I could look in to your eyes, smile, and think lovingly, but expressing myself is very difficult. Like I said before, it really doesn't come naturally to me at all, but neither does social communication in general. And yes, I can't get enough of that arousal  (unless there is overwhelming fear to go with it).
> 
> Also, thank you for flirting with me and sharing your opinions and information, this experience is beneficial and a first for me.


Oh dear me I am so sorry! The way you replied is very comprehensive so thank you for that and you're welcome and thank you. See, flirting is easier online... and also in person! Apologies for coming on so obvious, I'm very weird/blunt. I kind of do it in a way to kick anxiety in its arse before it stops me from doing something. See you round! Here I go again, ah yes I was very aroused when you posted in my "Why people leave this site =)" thread.... :haha


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> Oh dear me I am so sorry! The way you replied is very comprehensive so thank you for that and you're welcome and thank you. See, flirting is easier online... and also in person! Apologies for coming on so obvious, I'm very weird/blunt. I kind of do it in a way to kick anxiety in its arse before it stops me from doing something. See you round! Here I go again, ah yes I was very aroused when you posted in my "Why people leave this site =)" thread.... :haha


 lol. No it's OK, it's my problem really, I scare too easily socially. See you around and happy flirting!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Does smiling and saying hi to someone count? :cry Then if I'm REAL brave, I address them by their name... oh boy, it's for real then... ohhhh yeah. When I say "hi [insert name here]" as I walk away, then I _really_ mean it!

The answer to the actual question, when I was getting to know my last bf months ago. Lol. (It's not "flirting" when you're in a relationship right?... it's just called being in a relationship )


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Probably never. I'm not even sure whether I know how to flirt.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

As a guy, unless you are good looking, flirting means you are a creep lol.

Even if someone offers me $1 million to flirt with a girl, I don't even know how to or where to start.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i happen to like eight year old boys
no no i mean your hair

you know that smell gas has...they put that in


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

Every woman I'm attracted to now if it's mutual. All the time. I'll flirt/banter and joke with. Compliment lightly I just do it regardless of anxiety. Relax, be myself and not try. The moment I have to try or force anything it becomes unnatural, awkward, creepy etc.. I do alright dishing it, however struggle with witty comebacks to her flirting. It's fulfilling to have woman interested in me, appreciate my personality and want to be with me. I've come a long way from the bah humbug nobody likes me negative mindset I formerly possessed.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

9 months ago i attempted to flirt. i'm not very good at it. it's not really me.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Yesterday in class. I can flirt with people I'm not attracted to, but when it's someone I'm actually interested in I clam up and start fumbling around doing dumb sh*t, making myself look stupid. It happened to me today actually. I went to open the door in one swift motion, but it got jammed and I almost walked into it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know what flirting is. If I see a stranger or even someone I know, I'm too busy trying to figure out if they're going to kill me to flirt with them as a human being.

Is flirting staring at someone? Being friendly? Being mean? Touching them? Checking them out?


----------



## simplewrite (Apr 7, 2016)

I went to a museum about the holocaust today. I snatched a few glances at the cute employee behind the front counter while I was there. He glanced back a few times.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What is this flirting you speak of?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh maybe a few hrs ago.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

simplewrite said:


> I went to a museum about the holocaust today. I snatched a few glances at the cute employee behind the front counter while I was there. He glanced back a few times.


I apologize in advance for the inaccurate depictions.

You:









Him:









Also, I'm not sure if I ever flirt, but I think perhaps I may have flirted unintentionally.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

never once  I'm 20.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have no idea.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pogowiff said:


> As a guy, unless you are good looking, flirting means you are a creep lol.


Actually, I read some stuff recently on creepiness, and I think its to a large degree based on uncertainty, that is, if someone behaves in a way that creates a feeling of uncertainty they will be more likely to be seen as creepy. This especially so if the uncertainty is of a sexual nature.

A good looking guy would inherently be less creepy though, because good looking people generally are seen in a better light, but I think it is probably at least to a large degree down to a good looking guy usually being more confident, which creates _no_ sense of uncertainty.

So if someone flirts badly, inappropriately, nervously, if their body language doesn't match up to what they are saying, if they create any sense of uncertainty in the person they are flirting with that person will instinctively be a bit creeped out.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Actually, I read some stuff recently on creepiness, and I think its to a large degree based on uncertainty, that is, if you behave in a way that creates a feeling of uncertainty you will be more likely to be seen as creepy. This especially so if the uncertainty is of a sexual nature.
> 
> A good looking guy would inherently be less creepy though, because good looking people generally are seen in a better light, but I think it is probably at least to a large degree down to a good looking guy being confident, which creates _no_ sense of uncertainty.
> 
> So if someone flirts badly, inappropriately, nervously, if their body language doesn't match up to what they are saying, if they create any sense of uncertainty in the person they are flirting with that person will instinctively be a bit creeped out.


Good interesting points. I think being certain would also be tricky since different women have different standards. Best to approach woman as predictable and casually as possible. Don't be too greedy or aggressive and try to get too much out of the interaction.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Online- About 27 seconds ago.

IRL- It's been years.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Several months ago. It made me anxious but it also felt good


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

forever. i'm like those ridiculous sims that get overly depressed after two hours of not flirting with someone, lol. long distance is the worst and i'd kill just to touch somebody's hair.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't think I've ever consciously flirted in my entire life. Way too self conscious.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Last Saturday. But he's my husband, so...


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe a year ago. It wasn't good.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell idk...few mins ago? This morning? I don't even know what flirting is anymore lol.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I do sometimes without particularly meaning to. It causes me a lot of anxiety afterward, but I try to just let it happen and not think too much about it because there's no other way to have self-integration. There's no beating it, so I have to join it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know if I ever have. If have no clue what is considered 'flirting'. I act the same with everybody.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

That's the wrong question.

The right question is 'when was the last time you flirted with someone and she flirted back?'


----------

